# Recommend a good sight for 3-D please!



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm interested in 3-D and hunting and I'm leaning toward the Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 11 sight. Can I get some preferences out there to help me on this? Also, looking at the new Fuse sights.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

There seem to be so many different wants and needs in a sight nowadays. I just bought a Black Gold Skylight, that thing is so bright you might think it takes batteries


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

fasst,

I have a HHA 5000 that is the same way. It's a single pin and it lights up like no other I've seen. Works great for targets but I'm wondering how it would be moving that single pin up and down and trying to judge distances with it. I'm leaning toward a multiple pin (5 pin) for 3-D.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

The CJ is a great choice! Before you buy, however, look into the sights from Sword Acu-sight! They are a very well-built sight! Whether you choose that or the CJ, you can't lose IMO! Good Luck!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

I gotcha, the Skylight is a 4 pin sight.


rembrandt said:


> fasst,
> 
> I have a HHA 5000 that is the same way. It's a single pin and it lights up like no other I've seen. Works great for targets but I'm wondering how it would be moving that single pin up and down and trying to judge distances with it. I'm leaning toward a multiple pin (5 pin) for 3-D.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

The CJ dead nuts pro 2 is a great 3-d site,it was in my price range so i bought one,and ihave no complaints at all,very nice sight!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

J W shooter,

Where can I take a look see at the Sword sights? I'm game on all out there right now.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Copper John*

I've got Copper John Dead Nuts ProII on my ViperTec, and RazorTec's, and I'm putting a Dead Nuts ProIII on my UltraTec for 3-d shooting. Cann't got wrong IMHO with the copper john sight well built, fiber's are alittle weak, so if your going hunting I strongly suggest putting there CUP protector on the sight.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks hansel, I will do that!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Anybody else? How about scopes vs pins? I want to set up my OG with the best stuff I can this side of Toxonics, Sure-locs and Shibuyu. I think a 5 pin will be best but what do you'll prefer? Also, how about Trophy Ridge Nitros and Matrix sights?


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Trophy ridge!!*

rembrandt, the Trophy ridge sight's are what I started out with, but after 1 or 2 3-d shoot's I was having some lighting issue's, certain angles caused the fiber optic to be blinded, so with the inline vertical pins I had no reference point, aleast with a pin sight you still can see the pin itself even if the fiber optic is drowned out. So I switched over to Copper John, and the only problem I've had with them is the green fiber optic broke, but they replaced it and sent extra fibers :smile: but the last 3-d shoot I had a sun issue, and the fiber's where so BRIGHT they drowned out the target, but that's going to happen, that's why I like 3-d, it's giving me some real world situation's.


----------



## o-s-ta (ni) (Feb 10, 2005)

*Sights*

It all really boils down to what you are comfortable with.

For a Pin sight i believe that you cannot beat a spott hogg, gives you a ton of adjustment without being overly frustrating. You can adapt sevral lighting systems as well as you can get a light from Spott Hogg as well as a lens adapter etc. 
I don't really use a lens with pins but many do, i am afraid that i will get out there and the rain will prevent me from being able to see my target

I use a lens and scope for 3-d which is great in most cases but also presents it's own set of challenges, if you aren't great at judging yardage i would not jump into one but yet practice with one first and see how it fits
Scopes are very precise where with pins you can see the range if you will of where you will hit, if you forget to move your scope and i have seen all sorts of shooters do that from little to no experience to people that have been in the game for a while, again scopes can get you closer to your target but can also cause you to make mistakes because the yardage was say 33 yards instead of 30. With a pin it can help you judge because you can set a pin at every 5 yards and be right in between or judge the gap so to speak. 

Again this is what fits me the best try and see what you like


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Copper John*

The Copper John Dead Nuts Pro series work great and I have a 5 pin model (bought a couple of extra pins to go with it) that is sturdy, rigid and I never worry about it shifting once locked down. I would recommend that you go ahead and get some longer fiber and swap it out with the short pieces. I notched out the pin guard with a Dremel where it locks to the angle and ran the fiber along the arm and used a locking wire wrap to secure it to the dovetail rail (ala Viper). A blue light has been added for late evenings and to help light the orange ring around the pin guard light up.

I also have a Viper that I have been using for 3-D but for the extra $$$, I can't say it is any better than the CJ. Plus it doesn't have in-line pins. On the adder - it has the ability to add in a lens if you want to shoot it for 3-D. Both are excellent systems that I have had a lot of luck with. 

Good Luck and let us know what you went with and any suggestions/mods that you make to it. Hey - that is the archer's (American!) way - buy something and make it better!

ted


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*3D sight*

For pins hands down its the Spot Hogg, Hogg-It They are awesome.

For a movable sight. Nothing can compare to a CBE, paired with a classic scope.

Keith


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

just tried my new CJ pro II out this last weekend.

im very happy with its performance................


when i set my new sight up i took one pin off (IBO rules [for hunter class] state no more than 4 fixed pins) 20/25/30/35 yard pins.............green and red alternating.

it was nice to finally land some 30 yarders without feeling like "oh my god i hope it hits where i want it to"................the sight was dead on and i was all smiles.................

so.....................my 4 misses werent because of equipment problems................but rather yardage estimation errors on my part.

no prob............ill get that ironed out soon enough.

let me at 'em ! :shade: 

camoham


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

spott-hog is an awsome sight!!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*sights*

Sword...without a doubt...built like a tank and solid.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Anybody like Lancasters or Keystone handle the Sword sights?


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Are you just starting out? Will this be for 3d and hunting? Do you want a lens?


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Davik said:


> Sword...without a doubt...built like a tank and solid.


I totally agree. :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went to the Sword sight link and the sights look super. I might have to deal with those folks. Got some good info from others on their sights so I might have to order me one. I'm gonna keep them foremost on my list now.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

The Toxonics sights are very good. I'm using the M50 model.
Impact archery makes good ones, too.


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

Take a look Viper Archery sights. Viper manfactures several multi-pin models plus a single pin adjustable model. All viper sights have ability to use a lens. 

Also, Viper has a yellow lens that are extremly clear and work well when used for hunting.


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

Spot hogg!!! best sight I've owned!!! All others mentioned seem to be quality sights.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I did this same searching a month or so ago. I would recommend a Copper John Pro 3 over the Pro 2, because the Pro 3 allows you to adjust the 3rd axis whereas the Pro 2 does not. It is worth the 10-15 extra bucks. I also looked at the Sword sights and they are very strong well-built sights. I went with a Spot-Hogg Target Hogg-It. If money is an issue you won't go wrong with the Copper John Pro 3 or the Sword sights. If you don't mind spending the extra, I would recommend the Spot-Hogg target hogg-it (not the hunter). I favored the Spot Hogg due to its well-built, micro-adjust features and the ease in adjusting the second and third axes.
Good luck to you.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm out to do both, 3-D and hunting. The Sword looks like a winner and I've committed to it so I doubt I'll change my mind unless I get a heck of an offer on a CJ Pro 111 somewhere. Thats my second choice.


----------



## Rasstus (May 13, 2005)

*Sword Sights*

Rembrant,

I am looking for a new sight and I am interested in the Sword what is the website for them I would like to take a look.

Thanks,


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

HTM makes a very sturdy and great sight! They make sights that can go up to 6 pins and they are all individually microadjustable and have a set screw to lock them in place. They also make a good light for their sights. I really like the microadjustable pins! Also, if you decided to switch to a scope you can use the same sight bar and just interchange the heads. I don't think any of the others allow this.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Davis Archery has some nice sights. My shooting buddy has "The System" and really likes it. It is a open class sight, but Davis has some for hunter class.

You can only find them on ebay.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## DRM3DShooter (Jul 6, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I'm interested in 3-D and hunting and I'm leaning toward the Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 11 sight. Can I get some preferences out there to help me on this? Also, looking at the new Fuse sights.


You should definately look at the new Cobra/Sureloc. It's a 5 pin Sidewinder with a 6" extension and micro adjustment made by Sure Loc. The pins are .019" but I think they might be available in .029" I just put one on my Darton Avalanche and am very happy with it.They can be had for about $130.00


----------



## Archery_Trash (Jun 18, 2005)

i am shooting the spot-hogg rite on site, no complaints here.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

www.swordacusight.com


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> I'm out to do both, 3-D and hunting. The Sword looks like a winner and I've committed to it so I doubt I'll change my mind unless I get a heck of an offer on a CJ Pro 111 somewhere. Thats my second choice.


I think your making the perfect choice. I'm using the Sword Apex micro 3rd plane and I love it. :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

J W,

Your site won't come up? Like to see tht one.


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

My entire family now uses Viper sights.They are awesome.I use a scope,husband has pins and son has both(3D &hunting setup).


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Bowdacious,

You're not a bull riding fan are ya? 
The Viper sights look great. Where do you get yours?


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Bow1 said:


> For pins hands down its the Spot Hogg, Hogg-It They are awesome.
> 
> Keith


Couldn't agree more :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Shermo,

Only thing is, I don't think I want to pay that kind of money for a sight when you can get great quality sights out there for half that price. The Hog-it is expensive to say the least. Cheapest I've found it is at Archery Experts at $170.00. You can get a Copper John Dead Nuts Pro for half that and I can't see the advantage.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Two advantages for me were micro adjust and I haven't broken any fibers yet .I've been shooting the hoggit all year w/ no problems. I had a cj III and had 2 fibers break at the same 3d shoot after only a month.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

rembrandt 
I went with the CJ Pro III due to cost. I broke a fiber the first time out. (Note fibers are not stronger than saplings). I called CJ they sent me a whole new set of fibers. I have had the sight about a year and a half. Six months ago at a shoot the H bracket cracked and the sight was dropping straight down, after a couple 8's I figured this out. I called CJ again and in two day had a new H bracket. I sent them the old one and they sent me yet another bracket. The new bracket seems alittle thicker. So far so good. Hats off to CJ talk about backing up their product. I put a CJ on my hunting bow also.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The Extreme Recon is the best sight I've used so far with the .019 pins.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Sage,

Are the pins on that sight in and out or is that an optical illusion? Are some farther away or what, to give that appearance?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They are in two tracks. When shooting the bow, all the tips are line up.

It is a great sight, and I don't see how anyone could improve on this design. I have been very happy with it. I don't see how I could have done a better job myself. Which, has not been the case with anyother sight I've used. :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

It doesn't appear that way tho does it. Just the way they look at that angle I guess. Good looking sight however. I sure have a bunch to choose from. I can't use but one and thats the kicker.


----------



## BruceH (Jun 10, 2004)

This has been a great thread to follow, heck the first day I was here I found a new bow I just couldnt live without...(Least that is what I told her=) ) Next in line for it was needing good sights.... Lot of good info bein passed out, thanks.

Bruce


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Bruce, it's posts like yours that remind me how important things are that alot of the old pros take for granted. I sometimes will ask a question just to get a bunch of info out to people who hardly ever post on here but want to learn. This thread was not one of them, however, cause I do need a new sight for my Old Glory and I want to hear as many opinions as I can get and see a variety of them here. It's the best way to come to a knowledgable conclusion. Although, after this string of posts I'm pretty much confused still. Too many good ones out there.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Look at all the sights that are offered here:

Extreme Recon
Viper
Copper John 
Davis
Sword 
Spot- Hog
HTM
Toxonics
Trophy Ridge.

Anyone of the above will more than likely satisfy me and do the job with ease and toughness. Now what does a person do? Flip a coin or what? I've got about 5 days to come to a decision. Yuk!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

im going to throw in a vote for the copper john pro II.................again.

rembrant..................

the zig-zag effect you mentioned on the other sight doesnt occur with the copper johns...............

their pins all swerve in to be "in-line".........................

i wish now.................that i hadnt spent money on my previous sight.


you live and learn

camoham


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Camoham,

Might I ask what your previous sight was? There are numerous sights here and most say they are the best out there and making a decision is difficult to say the least.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

*Sword*

Rembrant,
I just recieved my new sight today....

When you started this, I was thinking the same thing. I have just about every sight mentioned in this thread and currantly I was using the Cobra LX with .019 pins.

Someone mentioned Sword, I had never heard of them, so I looked around.
Needless to say I liked what I saw , and when I talked to the owner, Danny Sword, I found out that he has been making pins and sights for many years and has made the pins for Viper, Extreme,Truglo, and a few more.

Let me say I am very happy with this sight, in my opinion , there isn't much out there that can top this product.

I bought the apex 3rd plane micro. And you even get a hunting bracket with it... By the way, I only got to shoot my Old Glory about 30 mins. today, boy o' boy it was gooood.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Not only do you have my bow, you've bought the sight I'd like to have. I'm green to the ears!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I found the Extreme Recon in Archery Experts for $99.00. Not bad at all for a sight that good. Might be worth the money for sure.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

"Extreme Recon
Viper
Copper John 
Davis
Sword 
Spot- Hog
HTM
Toxonics
Trophy Ridge"


You forgot to mention Impact archery Cosmic sights- 
The brightest pin I've ever seen.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

IMO this is the best of the best it will be on my hunting bow!
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=39_91_181&products_id=595


----------



## earnhardt86 (Feb 29, 2004)

i like the sure-loc lethal weapon series, especially the special ops. amazing brightness and adjustability. great all around sight


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

We have a Davis slide bar called "the System" for sale if you are interested.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

capin31 said:


> We have a Davis slide bar called "the System" for sale if you are interested.


I'm interested in the Davis sight and slide bar for the new Pro tec I'm getting. Where can I take a gander at those? Doesn't he sell the Davis sight on ebay also?


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a thread started in the for sale section, I will post pics tues. He does sell on ebay, that's where we bought ours from him at.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

capin31 said:


> I have a thread started in the for sale section, I will post pics tues. He does sell on ebay, that's where we bought ours from him at.


Where did you place the ad, I went to Accessories and couldn't find it. What is the heading also?


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

the heading is
Davis "The System" slidebar sight for sale 
I will post pics later today


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm watching several of the Davis Sights on ebay. They look like a well made sight. I'll keep a watch on them, might bid on one.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Hard to beat the quality and price of Sword in a fixed pin sight. Very rock solid fixed pin sight for hunting or 3D. There area lot of good choices outn there.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Hard to beat the quality and price of Sword in a fixed pin sight. Very rock solid fixed pin sight for hunting or 3D. There area lot of good choices outn there.


I was really interested in the Sword and talked to the people but never did get a rock solid price on them. The guy I talked to at the Co. said I would have to go to a dealer, which I haven't found yet and the price is not available as yet that I've found. Need some help in those areas and I just might buy one for my Hoyt.


----------



## mathewspro (Jul 14, 2005)

*the best sight*

the best sight is the sure loc. hands down the best on the market.


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

I got mine thru a local dealer and paid $99.00 for a Apex micro 3rd plane and it came with a extra sight bar for hunting. If you want one let me know. :teeth:


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

rembrandt.....I do enjoy watching bullriding.It amazes me how they can stay on and not get killed.
I get my Viper sights from Rick(the owner),and from Eagle's Wings.Rick's e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

*Sight*

For pins, go with the spot hogg, super sight.

For scope, I have a SYSTEM by Davis w/ an Extreme Scope. The Davis sight is around $100 on ebay (search - system sight) direct from manufacturer in Columbus NE. Shoot me an email and I can get you his PH # for direct purchase as well. I have one and I removed the vertical locking knob (didn't need it). I would compare it to Sure-Loc or better. Much cheaper than Sure-loc or tox sight as well. This sight is rock solid.


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Extreme archery sniper sights


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

Iv'e been to 8 shoots in last month and i see alot of people using extrems-snipers. Thats what i bought. It has a long bare, very durable. Out of all the people shooting 8 out of 10 were using these. For open class shooters i see alot of sureloc with scopes, i shoot hunter class with fixed pins. Although if i shot open i would be using sureloc!!!!


----------



## dlh7605 (Apr 29, 2005)

i think the cj is the best choice in a .019 not to bright so u dont get that halo around the pin it is a great site i ve got 1 on my hunting bow and target bow :thumbs_up


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

How about that new sureloc 5-pin wrapped sight, special ops or something


----------



## haydude (Jul 27, 2005)

my votes for the Recon


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't think there is a sight that has NOT been recommmended. Just pick one and you can't go wrong.


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

I shoot the 15-17 yr. old class with my extreme sights and i just bought a lens for them and it helped tons. I some times shoot the same stake as the hunter class and i bet them pretty bad the extreme sights are the best


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

No doubt, there are alot of quality sights out there and it's hard to choose from the array. I will be looking real hard at the Davis sight and the Extreme Recon. Cost will be a factor in my decision. The Davis sight sounds like it might be a sleeper and a good investment. Can a scope be added to this sight? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

*info about Davis sight*

Yes You can put a scope on a Davis Slidebar. We purchased a 10/32 rod mounting block for ours, from Davis. I think it was about $15 extra.It came with a 1 pin and 3 pin head. :shade:


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

*Davis sight*

I have a 10/32 block on mine, works great. The newer ones also have an
offset block for even more adjustability. It is a sleeper for a sight, especially compared to the price of many of todays sights with the same features.
I did look on ebay last night and didn't find any.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Onza said:


> I have a 10/32 block on mine, works great. The newer ones also have an
> offset block for even more adjustability. It is a sleeper for a sight, especially compared to the price of many of todays sights with the same features.
> I did look on ebay last night and didn't find any.


They're on there, all you have to do is put "Davis sight" in the search box and they will come up. I think there are several on there as we speak.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

*Davis sight*

AHH, found them.

I just wish he would also post some under buy it now.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Onza said:


> AHH, found them.
> 
> I just wish he would also post some under buy it now.


I'm with you on that. I hate to see one go for $99.00 and the next $123.00. I guess he has his set price and anything over that is icing on the cake. Kinda makes me want to buy a Sword or CJ Pro and get it over with. The Extreme Recon is available also with quoted prices. I don't like to get caught up in a bidding war that might end up with too high a commitment.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

*Davis sight*

Rembrandt,

I shot you an email w/ the ph# for Davis sights. Good luck.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sword....*

after shooting the copper john and extreme for years I have switched to the sword acusite and imho it is the best out there.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Onza said:


> Rembrandt,
> 
> I shot you an email w/ the ph# for Davis sights. Good luck.


Thanks, the one I bid on I didn't get, I was out buying my wife a new car (SUV). I got outbid and in a way I was glad. I'm leaning toward the Sword now. I will however give Davis a call and see what he has and wants for his sight. I know what Swords cost and they are very competitive, similar to the Davis System.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

24 days and 83 posts later and you STILL haven't picked a sight? 
Good lord man get on with it.........you could have learned how to shoot instinctively without sights in this amount of time.   

If you want a decent sight most of the ones mentioned will do....if you want better than that, Spot-Hogg "Hogg-it" is the sight.
My second choice if the pin gaps were a bit tighter would be the Sure Loc "Lethal Weapon 1" with the Razor pins.

Don't overlook CBE or HTM either.

Now pick one.  :tongue:


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Cbe*

Look at the 3D-XL by Custom Bow Equipment. Solid as a rock!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Let me make this harder for you. I'm looking at a Vital Bow Gear "Tombstone"
sight. Looks pretty sweet! Lancaster has them. Check it out!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Matt / PA said:


> 24 days and 83 posts later and you STILL haven't picked a sight?
> Good lord man get on with it.........you could have learned how to shoot instinctively without sights in this amount of time.
> 
> If you want a decent sight most of the ones mentioned will do....if you want better than that, Spot-Hogg "Hogg-it" is the sight.
> ...


Well, I would but now you've thrown in Spot Hogs, CBEs and HTMs. I'm confused, which do I choose now? :mg:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, today I ordered the CJ PRo 111 for the Hoyt. I won a GK TKO on ebay so I have a good start on getting the red flame Hoyt Protec ready to go. What am I going to do with two bows that shoot and look as well as these two do? Bowtech Old Glory and a flame red Hoyt Protec. I think I'm gonna have some fun!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm getting the VBG "tombstone" sight, monday. I'll let you know how it 
works out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Milsurp said:


> I'm getting the VBG "tombstone" sight, monday. I'll let you know how it
> works out.


I'll be hanging around and waiting to find out. I looked it up in the Archery Experts catalog.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I just picked up my new Sword accusite 3rd axis sight tonight. This thing is incredible. Built like a tank but not too heavy. Plenty of adjustment and it comes standard with a light. I havent gotten to shoot with it yet. But it looks great on my bow.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

www.swordacusite.com




rembrandt said:


> J W shooter,
> 
> Where can I take a look see at the Sword sights? I'm game on all out there right now.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Hha Ol5500....


----------



## George Pharis (May 3, 2006)

*3d and Hunting sight*

Look at the custom bow equipment 3DXL. With their scope you can use an up pin for 3D or 4 horizontal pins for hunting. Nothing compares to their dependability and quality!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Heres what I use. HHA Optimizer 5000. You can put a lens kit in it too. It goes for around $90 and the lense and kit another $80. I love it. Pretty good product in my opinion.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i love my new truglo range rover,only $70


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

*Made in the USA!*

I don't know where the other sights are made, but I do know that HTM sights are made in the good ole USA. In New Albany, Pennsylvania.
Good Luck with your hard decision.
www.htmbowsights.com


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*As mentioned above...*

...the .019 fibers that come on the CJ Pro III are a little fragile, but if you want to use it for hunting, you can switch to .029 fibers, which are much, much more durable. Al *****, CJ Customer Service, tells me that they're making some "improvements" to their line this coming August, so keep an eye out for those.

And, speaking of customer service, theirs absolutely cannot be beat. I broke a couple of fibers on my Pro III two years ago and CJ replaced them AND sent me a complete set of .029 pins and replacement fibers for both .019 and .029 pins.


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*One other thing...*

Because of all the talk of the CJ sights and scopes, I thought I'd add that Feather Vision makes a conversion kit to add a lens to the Copper John sights. Check out Keystone Country Store under Feather Vision lenses.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Dont waste your time or money on a sur-loc. Need to be rebuilt every year.. excessive slop. 

get a cbe if your going to shoot slide-bar /open class.. they are top quality, tuff, and the people are nice!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*copper john*

them copper john's are the best sight ever. the ants sight is the best for a scope shooter. my 2 cents


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

McDawg is right about the response from CJ their customer service is awsome He has had a couple of problems of which I hav'ent seen. I have several friends shooting CJ II & III & the love them. There not braking alot of fibers, in fact I know 2 of them ordered replacement fibers just in case and as far as I know they still have them. It's a great sight for the money, good luck shooting


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

J.W. Shooter said:


> The CJ is a great choice! Before you buy, however, look into the sights from Sword Acu-sight! They are a very well-built sight! Whether you choose that or the CJ, you can't lose IMO! Good Luck!


I couldn't agree more.

I have shot the CJ for two years. Great sight....great value....then along comes the SWORD APEX 3RD plane. I went with the .19 pins and the larger housing. All I can say is that I'm highly impressed. The sight is perfect for me. It also comes with a superior lighting system. The CJ afterburner has to be bought after the sight for more $$ and it produces haze that you can hardly see through....the SWORD light comes with the sight.

The dealer that I used is a fellow member here. His service and prices are outstanding. Arrowsandtargets.com.

Here is my rig now.


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

another view....great extension


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Depends on the class you're gonna shoot*

Figure that out first. If you're gonna shoot hunter class, or MBR, forget all the sliders and single pins and scopes. You will have to have a sight with 4 pins or less for HC. Neither class allows lenses. So if that is all you are going to shoot, then you don't need to spend the money on a sight that will accept a lens. If you think you might go into the open classes then you can worry about high dollar scopes and magnified hunting sights. I am shooting HC right now but may try out MBR. I am getting a sure-loc Lethal Weapon for these classses. Mostly because of the toolless windage and elevation. Toxonics and Cobra also have toolless pin sights. I had a Copper John dead nuts but didn't like it when I loosened the allen screw to adjust it and it jumped too far. I spent 2 hours this past weekend looking at sights at the Bedford IBO shoot. I decided on the Sure loc and found one on here that I could afford. Figure out what class you are interested in, and that will eliminate some of the many choices you have. Once you know what sight you want, look for it here in the classifieds. There are some great people to deal with on here.

Justin


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sword Acu-site*

Picked up the Sword 3rd plane adjustable sight. One thing I didn't see mentioned by anyone else is they have .010 pins available. My sight I had them put on 2 .019's and then 4 .010's It sure makes a difference when you are shooting out to 40-50 yards. It is nice to be able to see the 10 ring and not have the pin cover up most of the 3D animal. Sword has the brightest pins of any sight I have seen out there and their customer service is second to none. Give them a call and ask for Danny or Channy. It is a father and son operation and basicly they will give you any pin configureation you would like. How many of these sight companies will let you mix and match the pins that you desire? They will build the exact sight that you want. Just my 2 cents worth. JJT


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yep great customer service, and the ability to customize your sight to your liking is a great option to have.



JJ57 said:


> Picked up the Sword 3rd plane adjustable sight. One thing I didn't see mentioned by anyone else is they have .010 pins available. My sight I had them put on 2 .019's and then 4 .010's It sure makes a difference when you are shooting out to 40-50 yards. It is nice to be able to see the 10 ring and not have the pin cover up most of the 3D animal. Sword has the brightest pins of any sight I have seen out there and their customer service is second to none. Give them a call and ask for Danny or Channy. It is a father and son operation and basicly they will give you any pin configureation you would like. How many of these sight companies will let you mix and match the pins that you desire? They will build the exact sight that you want. Just my 2 cents worth. JJT


----------

